# Help, Vibrant doesn't start



## Varek

Hi all,
I'm a noobi to this forum and was reading many threats so far but could't find any help with my problem. I updated my Vibrant to ICS 4.0.3 by following the video from djeddieone, which was working fine







, but made most probably a mistake by trying to restore the app with the backup. First it gave me an error, the restore faild and when trying to restart I get only the Vibrant start screen. Even going back into recovery mode is not working. Are there any options or help I can get here







?


----------



## lapdog01

Are you able to get into download mode?? If so you need to odin back to stock.


----------



## Varek

No, only the Vibrant start-up screen comes up. No button is working, no UB connection possible. I'm getting currently already the USB JIG. Hopefully this will work in the end. Other ideas.


----------



## lapdog01

Varek said:


> No, only the Vibrant start-up screen comes up. No button is working, no UB connection possible. I'm getting currently already the USB JIG. Hopefully this will work in the end. Other ideas.


If you can see the vibrant screen you should be able to access download mode. Pull the battery, and hold the three button combo while inserting battery. I soft bricked many times and was always able to get into download mode. Connect via usb ,open odin and flash back to stock.
Read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/605-guide-root-odin-clean-metamorph-swype-tricks-ninja-apps-everything/#post11409

sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

Or two button combo, up+power on Gingerbread BLers


----------



## Varek

Like I said, nothing is working. The (2)3-button combo doesn't work, the screen turns off for some seconds and starts up again. Leaving the battery in the phone will result only in showing me the Vibrant Samsung start-up screen. No download mode or anything like this. Connecting USB shows only the sign of loading battery, connecting to PC the phone (memory card) is not recognized by PC. I assume the JIG is my last hope in this case.


----------



## drjjones426

Are you still on froyo boot loader or did you upgrade to GB boot loader? If on froyo try pulling battery insert USB then do the 3 button combo (vol +, -, and power) and insert battery should force DL mode. If on GB bootloaders do the same but only using the 2 button combo (vol+ & power)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Varek

No, I tried 3 button combo, 2 button combo and no luck. I should be on GB boot loader, but even this one didn't help. As soon I connect USB it doesn't show me the start-up screen, only the pic to load something with no progress. I guess I fried it completely.


----------



## Varek

Received my USB JIG and YES, I have it in Download Mode again. SUPER, but now what? Have ODIN 1.85 running but I would think I need some files to put on the phone again before it runs by it self.


----------



## dougfresh

Look for Vibrant JFD tar and 512 pit files. Open Odin, pit in pit, jfd in PDA, check repartition and run it.Then root it and install clockwork mod recovery,then go from there. Good luck


----------



## Varek

First of all thanks for all your support.








I have my Samsung Vibrant back in operation and will now update it to the level I had it 3 days ago.


----------



## Varek

Here now a short summery, what I did and maybe the way also for others. Since I had to search in several place for a kind of instruction I wrote down all steps I did.

Preparation before start:
*Download the following files *
JFD ODIN Images from Samsung (PDA) - T959UVJFD.tar (289 MB)
PIT File - s1_odin_20100512.pit (2 KB)
Odin3, the latest - Odin3 v1.85.exe (417 KB)

In my case no way to get into download mode and therefore I used the USB JIG (ordered at Amazon) for my Samsung Vibrant (T959).
Follow the steps below and it might work as it worked for me:

- Remove battery for minimum 1 minute from phone
- Insert USB JIG into USB socket
- Insert Battery into phone
After 5 seconds Download Mode Screen came up
- Remove USB JIG and connect USB cable to phone and PC
- Start ODIN
COM should state something like 0:[COM4] and must be yellow highlighted
Below OPTION the box for Re-Partitioned, Auto-Reboot, F. Reset Time must be ticked
Push button PIT and select: s1_odin_20100512.pit
Push button PDA and select: T959UVJFD.tar
Push button START and wait.
In the message box you will see when this process is done.
- The Phone will restart and comes up with the original software it was most probably delivered.
This one is now:
Firmware Version: 2.1-update1
Baseband Version: T959UVJFD
Kernel Version: 2.6.29
Build Number: ECLAR
- Remove USB cable and you are good to go. The phone is back in operation and you can modify as needed and wanted.


----------

